# Panic attack



## nick (Dec 18, 2010)

Molly has always been a little spooked by unusual noises...especially loud ones...and particular thunder. However lately she has gotten much worse. It seems that she is frightened all the time...shaking and will not eat for 4 days now. I can take her to run in the park and she seems normal there but as soon as we get back home we go into shock again. As far as we know nothing has happened at home to cause this. I never knew a dog that would not eat at all. Has anyone else experienced this behavior?


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

I'm no vet, so no idea really, but I think if she were mine, I would get the vet to check her over to make sure there was no medical cause for her behaviour first. It sounds pretty bad if she's put off her food for days. Bless. Hope she's ok


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Darcy went through a similar thing last month, any loud noise and she would jump up at me and hold on for her life, she would only go out after dark, but she appears to have gotten over it and is more than happy to go out during the day............she is a highly strung little darling... ;D... Pippy is right though, it's best practice to see a vet and have her checked over..


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I just noticed that I have my 500 postings ..............maybe I will now get my name on the coveted user map 8)....501..


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

That must be very distressing for you to see her so spooked.

I agree with the others, get a vet to check her out. If all is well medically, I would suggest trying a thunder jacket. 

These jackets have proved to be very success with nervous dogs, especially with fireworks and loud noises. Very important to get one that fits snuggly. There are several posts on them on this forum - use the search box.

Well worth a try. I do hope Molly is okay and do keep us posted.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I have never heard of the Thunder jacket so I looked for one on Amazon....thanks for that hotmischief along with countless collars etc it looks like my bank account is about to get a bit more lighter...looks like a good idea...


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

I agree with going to vet. Shaking could be anxiety or tremors or sickness or med side effects, etc. Take video of her to show the vet incase she is "normal" at the appt. perhaps something happened when you weren't home. I don't want to use the seizure word but the post ictal state sounds similar and can last from hours to weeks.


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

Nick,
I hope Molly is back to herself soon! Very scary when we don't know what is going on with them. There was an earlier thread about a pup suddenly being afraid...not sure if any info in here would be helpful.


http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,6769.msg52049.html#msg52049


----------



## nick (Dec 18, 2010)

Molly had a cold...took her to the vet who prescribed an antibiotic and antihistamine. She went almost 7 days without any substantial food. The doctor said not to worry unless the weight loss gets to 10%. Anyway, after 4 days of this weird behavior...not eating, shaking, cowering under the bed, etc. ....we took her off the antihistamine and lo and behold she returned to normal behavior and started eating again. Now I don't know for sure if the meds was the cause or she just decided to get straight on her own...but the coincidence is telling. And finally, I have owned dogs all my life and never had one to get a "cold"....I didn't even know they could get colds. The first visit with the vet cost $230 and the second trip for blood work cost another $209. We live in the Baltimore area. So I'm thinking I need to investigate health insurance. Any advice on who to go with?


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

We have petplan - purchased following recommendation by a friend who has a golden that has needed two surgeries and most recently a cold. She says insurance has always paid within 2 weeks of receiving claim. We purchased 80% reimbursement, 500 deductible (I believe) and it is about $30 / month. Expensive, but I am most worried about situations where my pup ends up eating something and needs surgery.

http://petplan.extole.com/a/clk/5QFxSB


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't have any pet insurance... I just pay out-of-pocket. Did want to mention, though, that Willie had a cold when I first got him. He would sneeze, and then sometimes get those "backward sneezes", and since it scared him, he would come and try to climb into my lap (70 lb. dog). Hadn't even had his first Vet visit yet, which was scheduled for 4 or 5 days after I adopted him. Anyhow, the Vet said he had a cold, listened to his chest, etc., and said he was going to let it resolve itself, much like people do. Sure enough, Willie was all better within a week. He was never off his food, though. Glad to hear that Molly is better!!


----------

